# Box Bliss



## Chay (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if "Box Bliss" is actually in business, or how soon they plan to be up and running?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2008)

Are they like the sampler but B&B only?


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 24, 2008)

Box Bliss on etsy? she is a good friend of mine and she is taking time off for personal reasons. She has made me custom orders just for me and no one else she is the best!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 24, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Box Bliss on etsy? she is a good friend of mine and she is taking time off for personal reasons. She has made me custom orders just for me and no one else she is the best!




Well aren't you just SPECIAL???    :shock:


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 24, 2008)

lol dragon


----------



## Chay (Mar 24, 2008)

Tabitha... not sure what the "sampler" is. Box Bliss is a packaging site. They've got some cute items that I was wanting to play with.
www.boxbliss.com


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG thats her new store how awesome! I wonder why she left etsy?? I'm going to send her an email!


----------

